# Frage zu Pumpe, Skimmer und Filter



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Technik Problem. 
1: Aquamax 3500 
2: BIOsysSkimmer am Teichrand 
3: Biotec 5 
Alles von Oase. Nun meine Frage. Hab mir das so gedacht, am Sauganschluss von der Pumpe könnte ich ja den Skimmer anschliessen. Das heißt eine Rohrleitung vom Wasserrand rein auf den Teichboden, von der Pumpe dann auf den Filter. Die Pumpe soll vom Bodengrund und vom Skimmer das Wasser ansaugen und hochpumpen funktioniert das? 

Danke 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

die 3500 soll das mengenmässig schaffen ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hankofer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir das so gedacht, am Sauganschluss von der Pumpe könnte ich ja den Skimmer anschliessen.



hat die aquamax einen zusätzlichen sauganschluss ???
meines wissens gibt es das erst ab der aquamax 4000  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

kann mich da Stefan s und Lars nur anschließen!

Die Saugleistung der 3500er dürfte zu gering sein...ein zweiter Sauganschluss für den Skimmer gibt es erst ab der 4000er.

*Wobei noch folgendes Problem auftreten dürfte:*
Biosys Skimmer sind nicht mit der neuen Pumpenserie Aquamax 4000-16000 kompatibel!
Soweit ich informiert bin, passt es von den Anschlüssen her nicht  
Man kann nur den Standskimmer an dieser Serie anschließen.

Das hatten wir auch schon hier...habs aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

Würde diesb.Oasehotline oder ein Fachhändler kontaktieren...oder hier nochmal unter Skimmer-Technik suchen!

Hier mal ein Link zu den genannten Problem

http://www.oase-pumpen.com/deutsch/oaseforum/thread.php?id=1671&BoardID=6


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

das ist ja sau dumm, Fachhändler kannst vergessen die sagen das geht. Abgesehen von dern Anschlüssen würde es mit einen Stärkern Pumpe theoretisch funktionieren? Welche Pumpen passten an den Skimmer und Filter gibts so was. Wenn nicht was soll ich für den Skimmer nehmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

*skimmer*

hallo
da ich ja mit meinem thread schon zitiert wurde (bei oase-pumpen) wegen des nichtanschliessens der neuen oase pumpen an einen biosysskimmer kurz ne info zu dem zitierten problem.
oase weigert sich standhaft, das prospekt zu ändern. die meisten, nicht alle, oasehändler kennen dieses problem überhaupt nicht, weil sie die pumpen noch gar nicht versucht haben anzuschliessen. darauf angesprochen sagen die meisten es geht - definitiv es geht nicht!!  
nun mein tip für o.e. problem. ich würde mir eine aquamaxima 7000 an den biosysskimmer hängen, die ist leistungsfähiger, passt in den skimmer und sollte ausreichend leistung für den teich haben. die oase pumpe würde ich umtauschen, da sie nicht den leistungsumfang der im prospekt angegeben ist entspricht. müsste eigentlich gehen - aber bei oase :cry:  dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

*richtig*...der saarlaender war´s   

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Standskimmer von Oase verwenden...der passt auf jede Aquamax ... egal ob "neue oder alte" Version.

Empfehlen würde ich eine Aquamaxpumpe ab 6000 - offen....

Habe bei mir einen Standskimmer mit Aquam.pumpe 6000 am laufen...funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

hallo thorsten
für einen standskimmer sind die neuen pumpen sogar sehr gut geeignet - keine frage. nur so wie ich es verstanden habe ist ein "rand"skimmer schon da und dann bleibt nicht die grosse auswahl. mit der pumpe ansaugen in den skimmer von dort in den filter und zurück in den teich. (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). und da gehen die neuen a.m.pumpen nun mal leider nicht . deshalb die andere empfehlung - ist günstiger in der anschaffung und im verbrauch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang,

mh...das habe ich dann wohl überlesen  dachte er wollte sich das System erst kaufen.

Natürlich ist es dann eine preiswertere Alternative.!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

hi thorsten
halb so schlimm :cry:  aber wenn er das system so hat ist es eigentlich die vernünftigste lösung


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

bis jetzt hab ich nur den Skimmer bei ebay gekauft ist aber noch nicht bei mir. Die Anleitung hab ich gerade von der Oase Seite bekommen und da steht drinnen. Das die Pumpe Aquamax 5500 passen. Super von der Firma, was soll ich jetzt da anschliessen gibts da irgenwelche Möglichkeiten. In der Anleitung wird auch immer davon gesprochen, das man die Pumpe an den Ansaugstutzen des Skimmers montieren soll. 
Bin jetzt wirklich ratlos, derAnschluß von der Pumpe ist doch so ein runder Stecker wo nur der Schlauch rauf kommt. Wie macht man es den dann am Skimmer?

MFG

Hankofer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

*Re: skimmer*



			
				saarlaender schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> nun mein tip für o.e. problem. ich würde mir eine aquamaxima 7000 an den biosysskimmer hängen, die ist leistungsfähiger, passt in den skimmer und sollte ausreichend leistung für den teich haben. die oase pumpe würde ich umtauschen, da sie nicht den leistungsumfang der im prospekt angegeben ist entspricht. müsste eigentlich gehen - aber bei oase :cry:  dea:



Hi saarlaender,

Die 7000er gibts bei uns nicht nur 5500 und 10000er. Hast du eine Ahnung was die kosten soll. Wie ich deine Ausführung jetzt verstehe soll ich die Pumpe in den Skimmer reinbauen und von dort das Wasser in den Filter Pumpen richtig? Aber dann wird ja der Dreck der unten im Wasser selber ist, nicht abgepumpt.


EDIT: * defekter Link entfernt * diesen Skimmer hab ich gekauft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo hankofer,

falls du technisch begabt bist kannst du auch mit den neuen aquamax pumpen eine lösung schaffen ........ 

grundsätzlich ist es zwar ziemlich übel von oase hier keine lösung zu schaffen - aber so ist es eben.

also - in den skimmer am ausgang eine wanddurchführung reinbauen und ein schlauchanschlußstück drauf - der abgang der aqamax pumpe für den satelit kommt dann da drauf - die pumpe kommt auf den teichgrund und der ausgang der pumpe auf den filter ..............

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen
hankofer
zunächst hast du recht, dass, wenn die pumpe im skimmer eingebaut ist, kein dreck vom boden sondern von der oberfläche des teiches angezogen wird. andererseits, wie willst du einen Oberflächenskimmer und der name sagt es schon so bauen, dass er vom boden saugt. das geht m.M. nach nicht. da müsstes du eine zweite pumpe installieren.
juergen-b
das was du schreibst geht bei viel geschick und 2!!! rechten händen   :cry:  sicherlich zu machen. aber dieses teil 100 % dicht zu bekommen, da hätte ich zumindest bedenken. aber es ist ja nichts unmöglich. auch immer daran denken, dass das material dieses skimmers auch nicht unbegrenzt belastbar ist und wenn du evtl. garantie in anspruch nehmen willst und dann oase -   :cry:  :cry:  naja..
Also ich denke, wenn der oberflächenskimmer betrieben werde soll und vom boden gleichzeitig abgesaugt werden soll sind wohl 2 pumpen notwendig und dann würde ich auf die "alte" aquamax serie zurückgreifen (am 5500 z.B.)


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo
entschuldigung die preis und die daten der pondpro (aquamaxiam) pumpen  dea: 

 Artikel               Watt     Liter/hHöhe       Preis

Pond-Pro 4500      68        4500 1,80     129,90

Pond-Pro 7500     89        7500 2,65      139,90

 Pond-Pro 14000 250      14000 4,70     159,90


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hi saarlaender,

die Preise hören sich ja super an wenn ich da mal an die Oase Produkte denke. Wo bekommt man die her? Gibts irgend einen Baumarktkette die so was vieleicht führt. Passen die dann an Filter usw?

Kann man den auf den Orginalausgang des Skimmers keinen Adapter bauen. Wie schauts eigentlich mit Aquariumsilikon aus kann man das aus Dichtmasse beim Teich verwenden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo
wasn haufen fragen   :cry: 
1. woher? gute fragen - google suchen oder ebay mein lieferant ist ausverkauft. leider :cry:   
2. an filter passen. du kannst doch nicht direkt mit der pumpe an den filter. entweder schlauch oder rohr und schlauchtülle. dann passt es auch.
3. einen adapter auf den skimmer. mir nicht bekannt und oase hat, wie du aus dem alten thread im oaseforum siehst keine alternativen. wie juergen schon schreibt mit viel geschick ist das vielleicht möglich, ich glaubs kaum aber naja wunder dauern eben.  :cry:  theoretisch ginge auch ein flansch und den jetzigen ausgang zumachen. wobei die pumpe dann wohl nicht in den platz unter den korb passen dürfte. also evtl ein problem gelöst und das nächste ist schon da...
4. aquariumsilikon als dichtmasse. erst mal die frage was willst du dichten. wenn ich ein problem mit dichtigkeit am teich habe nehme ich überwiegend innotec - ist silicon und kleber in einem und nach kurzer zeit belastbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Silikon hätte ich dafür gedacht wenn ich wirklich den Umbau am Skimmer vornehme das ich dies als Abdichtmasse verwende. Dann werde ich mal bei ebay schaun ob ich so was auftreibe.

Edit: Glaub ich nehme die  Pond Pro 7500 bekomme ich bei ebay für 105 Euro. Der Preis sagt ich schon mehr zu als 200-300 Euro für die Oase Teile. Das einzige ist halt die Garantie die ist nur 2 Jahre. Mußte ja dann ausreichend sein. Wenn ich dann noch eine kleine für den Skimmer finde und dieses Wasser dann wieder in den Teichpumpe, oder hab ich am Filter noch einen zweiten Anschluss. Ist doch die beste Lösung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo,



> oder hab ich am Filter noch einen zweiten Anschluss. Ist doch die beste Lösung



Y - stück verwenden - an jede zuleitung einen schieber einbauen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

jo würde auch gehen. Bestell mir dann mal die Pumpe. Und die kleine für den Skimmer. Mit Schieber meinst ein Absperrventil oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hy,

jo, kugelhahn   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hi,

so Pumpensystem (Pumpe im Teich und Filter) läuft schon mal. So nun die Frage hat mir jetzt den Skimmer schon angeschaut da muß ja hinten an den Stutzen die Pumpe ran, so nun die Frage welche Pumpe kann ich da anschliessen bei der Pond-Pro sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit.

MFG

Hankofer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

hallo hankhofer,

in den OASE biosys skimmer passt die alte pumpenreihe aquamax 5000 - 15 000 serienmäßig rein - alle anderen pumpen heißt basteln und kreativität.

möglicherweise passen auch die aquamaxima pumpen rein - optisch scheinen sie den alten oase pumpen zu entsprechen - nur preislich sind sie weit günstiger.
** probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hi,

dank Susanne hab ichs jetzt zusammengebracht da ich keine Anleitung hatte. Pumpe ist im Moment die Pond-Pro 7500 drinnen müsst doch passen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

hallo
war länger nicht mehr da - tschuldigung.
also erstmal der preis für die pumpe bei ebay ist doch ok. dea: 
zu juergen. 
die pumpen sehen nicht nur fast gleich aus, ausser dem namensschild sind sie vom einbau her identisch. habs ausprobiert - passt.
nur habe ich gehört    dass schon zwei stück nach kurzer laufzeit defekt sind und im moment lieferschwierigkeiten vorhanden sein sollen :cry:    also von der zuverlässigkeit her sind sie wohl nicht so gut wie die oase pumpen   wie gesagt, ich habs gehört. allerdings hat oase auch den ein oder anderen ausfall... :cry:


----------

